# Which is Aerides houlletiana?



## vinhpicohp (Sep 19, 2012)

I grow the below two(2) kinds in my garden;

1. Its leaves of 20-40cm in length * 3-4cm in width, fragrant and blooms in Summer May-June in my country: 











2. Its ligulate leaves, hard, fragrant and blooms in Auturm September in my country:













I am very appreciated to your clarification of which kind among them is Aerides houlletiana Rchb.f 1872 SECTION Falcata? And what is the name of the balance?

Thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't know, but you have amazing plants!


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2012)

The first one is Aer. falcata the second is an excellent houlletiana.
Both magnificent plants.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Those both are very nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2012)

very interesting flowers!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Sep 24, 2012)

Roy said:


> The first one is Aer. falcata the second is an excellent houlletiana.
> Both magnificent plants.



Many thanks for your all comments.

When "Aerides falcata" supposed here, another white petal and purple lips(2) comes out here. I would be appreciated to your instruction of which is Aerides falcata? Or they both are

1.





2.


----------



## Roy (Sep 25, 2012)

I believe this to be a falcata also. There are a number of different color forms around.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Sep 25, 2012)

Roy said:


> I believe this to be a falcata also. There are a number of different color forms around.



Thank alot for your useful instruction.


----------

